# GPS numbers



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

Is there a web site I could punch in numbers and have it show me on a map where it is and distance from shore?Would like to stay four or five miles close to shore for now. Thanks


----------



## jmwall (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know about a website, but navionics has a software thing to put on the computer so you can put gps cards in it and it will show where numbers are and manage them on the computer, then you download your work back to your depth finder. check out navionics.com. It is alot easier than loading them into gps by punching them in. I think its about 120 dollars, it comes with the card reader and the software.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You can import a gsx file into google earth

Took me a while to get it working right.

There's a box you have to check "Create Clickable images"so that markers will show up.

You can use the google earth tools to test the distances, it also imports routes so you can set up a trolling pattern and hit the most spots quickest. 

The attached screen shot shows some of the public stuff out of Perdido Pass


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

There is software for a comp. called Andren software. You can get it at kayak experience in Destin. Cost about $90 but you can create your waypoint list, then create multiple maps with different zooms showing where each wreck is located. You can also show your points on noaa charts.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Just go to Google Earth, go to add, placemark, add your numbers and that's all it takes. Save "my places" before you exit and that's it. No special software needed.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

one thing about google earth, if you look at the bottom of the screen, the gps # format is different that what some gps's use. i took the 30 08 50.93 for instance and put it in my machine (just a random #) and then put it in a converter to dd mm.mmmm and came up with 30 08.8488 thats the difference of more than 1/4 mile. you would miss the uss oriskany by that far. 

http://www.jeepreviews.com/wireless-gps-coordinates/

this is the converter i used. checked it agains my handheld and its very accurate

just fyi

i use mapsource for managing my #'s on my computer and for whatever reason i guess you have to have a certain format for the #'s or you get a seriously wrong area.

mapsource is really easy and works with my garmin gps that uses SD memory card for storage. + if i get a few numbers i can enter them with the keyboard and name/put icons by each number a lot quicker than on the boat.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

You can change the coord readout in Goggle Earth. "Tools" "Options" select "Degrees, Decimal Minutes" for the DD:MM.MMM format.

30:08.8488' = 30:08'50.928" or .002 seconds off of the original number,which equates to about 2 feet.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

precisely my point. but if you put the coordinate in the wrong format in your gps, it will put you considerably farther off that 2 feet


----------

